
Ask HN: What is a good book on operating systems? - misiti3780
I just finished reading this book (based on recs found here): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dataintensive.net&#x2F;buy.html. And thought it was excellent. Can some recommend a book with similar level content + explanations on OSs. I&#x27;m and EE undergrad, but am looking for something higher level if possible.
======
chirau
Operating Systems: Three Easy Pieces

Remzi H. Arpaci-Dusseau and Andrea C. Arpaci-Dusseau. It is free here
[http://ostep.org/](http://ostep.org/)

~~~
avichalp
Thanks for sharing. This is the first time I have come across this
recommendation. It looks interesting.

